# Teddy? is Home!



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a hi and a big thanks to all of you that I have gleaned info from in order for us to get the most lovely little Cockapoo boy today from Pinetree's Cockapoo (Sylml / Sylvia) in Lincs. Special thanks to Kendal, Laura(L)Izzie and Jo Jo (for your amazing blog!) and also to the Volhard's for their great Puppy test . 

We think we're going to call him Teddy - it is what most of us have called him all day ... not sure who started it, but it is what I liked the most yesterday when I wasn't sure if we were going to get a girl or a boy.

When I've got some time to figure out how to download a photo I'll try to get one and a photo and figure out how to put all those cute little things on the bottom of posts with doggie's ages and stuff! 

I talked about all the lovely puppies still available at Sylml's on another post ... I think it has a sticky or something on it - I'm not really great with the forum / techno stuff ... I'll have to read up .

Many thanks,

Benji


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, congratulations on your new puppy! Enjoy the excitment of the first few days/ weeks and fingers crossed for a good night tonight.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay!  I replied to your other post, but i'll reply again!

Can't wait for some pictures  & the pita pata for age is really easy...
All you have to do is click on mine in my messgae & it will open the website for them, go through the process of making it & then when you've finished copy the UBB code & paste it into your signature & save  Hope that all makes sense!

There is a sticky thread to help with pictures when you start trying to do that as well lol 

& Teddy is a lovely name  & seen as you're all calling him it then i'm guessing that wll be the name that you'll stick with  Enjoy your little puppy & keep us updated!  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the name Teddy! It was almost the name we gave Biscuit and another boy in his litter was called Teddy.

Hope you can work out how to post a pic!

I too would love one of the cute 'tickers' at the bottom of my post - if only I could work out how to do it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie;80686)
Can't wait for some pictures :) & the pita pata for age is really easy...
All you have to do is click on mine in my messgae & it will open the website for them said:


> It all makes perfect sense to me - it just doesn't work for me! I get as far as pasting it into my signature and then just get a load of jargon at the bottom of each post! I'm obviously missing a trick somewhere!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> It all makes perfect sense to me - it just doesn't work for me! I get as far as pasting it into my signature and then just get a load of jargon at the bottom of each post! I'm obviously missing a trick somewhere!


Are you sure you're posting the UBB code, because I copied the HTML one at first & it wouldn't work, but then tried that one & it did.


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> fingers crossed for a good night tonight.


I have high hopes for this ... Tonight we put Teddy in his crate (as we have decided to do this from 1st day in kitchen) when the kids went to bed at 9pm. He was ok for a while cause we had let him hang out in his bed and get used to it while we were there, but then we all went upstairs to put the kids to bed and lights were out with kids they got all quiet and then ...

Cry cry, whimper whimper, bark, bark ... kids were all upset ... my husband was worried about the neighbours. They were all surprised as he has been super quiet all day and sleeping between play times with the kids.

I put the Bible on cd on (men and women reading / acting out the Bible, nice gentle talking) upstairs with the kids and downstairs with the pup. 

And presto ... everyone was ok again . 

We'll see what happens in the night ... I'm ok with broken nights ... we still have them with the kids after they watched something scary like Star Wars or something like Cat in the Hat!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I know the sound! Poppy can't half scream the place down as well, there was only so long we could take it for, but i'm sure you'll all be strong & your pup will be good as gold in no time  

It's amazing the sounds that come form such little bodies but it is upsetting to listen to them all upset & distressed


----------



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi

Teddy is a lovely name, hope all goes well with your him. Would love to see a picture.

I have just tried the pita pata signature hopefully it will work!

xx


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yeah I know the sound! Poppy can't half scream the place down as well, there was only so long we could take it for, but i'm sure you'll all be strong & your pup will be good as gold in no time
> 
> It's amazing the sounds that come form such little bodies but it is upsetting to listen to them all upset & distressed


Yes, it was quite amazing!! It wasn't as bad as the feeling I had towards the first baby crying, but well, it was like my fourth baby crying ... it still hits yah ... but you've been there done that ... now you'll be strong!!! LOL!

Heh! I figured the pita pata out! And got the photo of Teddy up with my son.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yay! Welcome home Teddy. Love his name and look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Benji said:


> Yes, it was quite amazing!! It wasn't as bad as the feeling I had towards the first baby crying, but well, it was like my fourth baby crying ... it still hits yah ... but you've been there done that ... now you'll be strong!!! LOL!
> 
> Heh! I figured the pita pata out! And got the photo of Teddy up with my son.


I know! We went to a pub today for some food & Poppy kept howling all the time because she wanted fussing, she was so loud it was embarrassing! 

Unfortunately we couldn't be strong with Poppy, she cried badly for a couple of weeks so we decided to let her upstairs with Izzie (she must have known Izzie was upstairs because she wouldn't settle). Lo & behold as soon as she got upstairs she slept right through the night with no toilet accidents 

& well done with the pita pata!


Donna, I think with this you just missed the closed triangle (greater than sign) at the beginning after the <a you just need to add <a> I think...


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

ooh congratulations!

looking forward to hearing more about Teddy.


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Awww what a cute name!! Can't wait to see piccies!! What type is he? Our puppy is from syml so they may be related  Hope it's all goin well! Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You are putting me to shame! - I must try and create my pita pata again tomorrow. Thanks for the tips Laura!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem Jane  Hope you manage!


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Casey11 said:


> Awww what a cute name!! Can't wait to see piccies!! What type is he? Our puppy is from syml so they may be related  Hope it's all goin well! Xx


Aw that would be fun if they were ... Dad is Apricot Mini Poodle Zack and mum is black Cocker Spaniel Ginny ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy Teddy  

Great name and lovely puppy... 

Thank you for your kind words about My Dogs Life .. I am thrilled you have the perfect cockapoo for you  

We will all love watching Teddy grow on here .. so lots of updates please xxx


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji said:


> Aw that would be fun if they were ... Dad is Apricot Mini Poodle Zack and mum is black Cocker Spaniel Ginny ...


Aww yea Zack is above Monty's dad Tommy on the sylml website under the stud dogs  Similar colourings but Zack is a mini and Tommy is a Toy 

There is another sylml puppy on here called Hope!


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yippy Teddy
> 
> Great name and lovely puppy...
> 
> ...


Your blog is great ... been watching it grow ... do you have a section on crate training ... there is so many different things said on the internet about this ... what is the RIGHT way?!? Also, potty/puppy training. What is the Cockapoo way?!?


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi my little Molly is Teddy's sister. I sent a previous message to u but now free reading his I know they are. It would be lovely to hear from you and see how you are getting on. AILIE


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

Ailie said:


> Hi my little Molly is Teddy's sister. I sent a previous message to u but now free reading his I know they are. It would be lovely to hear from you and see how you are getting on. AILIE


Oh So great to hear!! Sorry, I'm not on here very often and can't always figure out how to get back to old threads that I've been on ...

Teddy is doing great ... had a few slip ups with pooing and weeing all over the house recently (it happened the day my husband and I decided to steam clean the carpets ... teddy didn't like it ... or did he?!?) Anyway, he's back on track now!!

I love the name Molly ... my brother's dog who recently passed away was named Molly so my kids will be thrilled to hear that Teddy has a sister called Molly! Hope to meet up some day!!


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for replying I will post a picture one from early days and one now. Can't believe how big she has got. That's her 4 months and got weighed at the vet yesterday 5.7 kgs! She has a nice nauture but has a little stubborn streak. This is or first pup so we are all learning together. It would be so nice to see a picture of little Teddy and of course would be great to meet up but I am in Scotland. Do u think they would remember each other I am not sure how these things work. Have a good week!


----------

